# Boston North to Boston Back Bay



## x-press (Jun 24, 2007)

Greetings:

We're doing a trip to Maine, and on the return we've managed to get the Downeaster into Boston (North Station). The transfer between there and Back Bay Station seems easy enough (MBTA line, I forget the color off the top of my head), but why has Amtrak actually included a TICKET between those stations? I had to check it twice, but there is indeed a ticket from Boston North to Boston Back Bay included in what they sent us. I don't see how it could be used on a subway-like operation . . . ?

Also, if we wanted to get on at Boston South Station with a Back Bay ticket (since it has a food court, first choice of seats, etc), does anyone think conductors would mind?

Thanks in Advance,

JPS


----------



## rmgreenesq (Jun 24, 2007)

x-press said:


> Greetings:
> We're doing a trip to Maine, and on the return we've managed to get the Downeaster into Boston (North Station). The transfer between there and Back Bay Station seems easy enough (MBTA line, I forget the color off the top of my head), but why has Amtrak actually included a TICKET between those stations? I had to check it twice, but there is indeed a ticket from Boston North to Boston Back Bay included in what they sent us. I don't see how it could be used on a subway-like operation . . . ?
> 
> Also, if we wanted to get on at Boston South Station with a Back Bay ticket (since it has a food court, first choice of seats, etc), does anyone think conductors would mind?
> ...


The MBTA color you are looking for is Orange. The Orange Line connects North Station to Back Bay. To get from North Station to South Station, you'd need to take the green line and change to the red line at Park Street. You could also hire a cab or if its a nice day, hoof it. Its not that far.

I dont know about the Amtrak Ticket from North Station to Back Bay. It could be that they are collecting your subway fare in advance. I'd try presenting the tickets to the MBTA cashier and see if they let you on the subway. I'd have $2 per person in your pocket just in case....

As to boarding at South Station versus Back Bay, the conductors generally do not pull tickets until after the train clears Boston -128 (the station after Back Bay), so I'm reasonably sure that unless you do something to attract attention to yourself, the conductor will not know where you got on.

The only person that may give you some grief would be the train attendant or AmCop checking tickets as you walk out to the platform. I don't think they would notice or care that you are boarding at South Station with a Back Bay ticket. The stations are one mile apart.

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 24, 2007)

The Amtrak computer reservation system has no way to price and ticket an itinerary that is not continuous. Even the multi-city option requires each segment to connect directly to the prior segment.

That was not a big deal until the Downeaster came along. The Downester does not connect directly to any other Amtrak train. Pricing a trip from Philadelphia to Portland, ME (POR) would mean PHL to Boston (Back Bay - BBY - or South Station - BOS) and then North Station (BON) to POR. The segment between BOS and BON is open - no train - and the Amtrak system cannot deal with that. So as a work around, Amtrak invented a fictitious route, from Boston Back Bay (BBY) to BON. Now, when you price a trip from PHL to POR you get three segments: PHL-BBY, the imaginary BBY-BON, and BON-POR. There are no open segments so the Amtrak CRS is happy.

When you get you actual tickets you do indeed get a ticket for the fictitious BBY-BON segment. It means nothing and is worth nothing. Amtrak uses that ticket to say a few words about the transfer, but that's it. You still have to find your own way between BBY and BPN at your expense. And, yes, you can use your BBY ticket to and from BOS.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 24, 2007)

The price from anyone of the three Boston stops (South Station, Back Bay, Route 128) to any other stop on the NEC is the same price regardless of which one of the three stops you leave/arrive from. So no one will care at which one of the three you board at, no matter what your ticket actually says.

As for the subway, in addition to the Green line to the Red line to reach South Station, you can also take the Orange line to the Red line too.

Personally if I were carrying/rolling any luggage, I would opt for the Orange to the Red, since they are traditional subways with high level platforms. The Green line is a trolley/light rail operation, so you'll have to haul your bags up the steps. And the Green line trains always seem to be more crowded too.


----------



## Kaffy (Aug 12, 2010)

I will be taking Amtrak from NYC to Maine. The train from New York City arrives at the Back Bay station in Boston but the train to Maine leaves from North Station. Does wondering how long it would take to take a cab from Back Bay to North Station and about how much it would cost. I am not from Boston so not sure how far apart these stations are.


----------



## guest (Aug 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> The price from anyone of the three Boston stops (South Station, Back Bay, Route 128) to any other stop on the NEC is the same price regardless of which one of the three stops you leave/arrive from. So no one will care at which one of the three you board at, no matter what your ticket actually says.
> 
> As for the subway, in addition to the Green line to the Red line to reach South Station, you can also take the Orange line to the Red line too.
> 
> Personally if I were carrying/rolling any luggage, I would opt for the Orange to the Red, since they are traditional subways with high level platforms. The Green line is a trolley/light rail operation, so you'll have to haul your bags up the steps. And the Green line trains always seem to be more crowded too.


With baggage, the Orange to Red alternative is preferable because the subway cars are larger, have more doors and are platform level. Without baggage, I would recommend the Green to Red because at Park Street Station, the transfer is very easy; just down one flight of stairs and you're on the Red Line platform.

The Orange to Red transfer at Downtown Crossing (the former Washington St. station when I was at Harvard many moons ago) involves a fairly long tunnel walk after going up stairs.

But I would definitely board at South Station. It's always better to get on at the terminal location. More time, better seat choice, and so forth.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2010)

Kaffy said:


> I will be taking Amtrak from NYC to Maine. The train from New York City arrives at the Back Bay station in Boston but the train to Maine leaves from North Station. Does wondering how long it would take to take a cab from Back Bay to North Station and about how much it would cost. I am not from Boston so not sure how far apart these stations are.


If you gave a lot of baggage, I would take the NEC train to South Station and then take a cab to North Station. If you have little of no luggage, I would get off at Back Bay.

From the Amtrak platform, go up the stairs, turn right, walk 100 feet, turn right (this is all in the same station) and get on the Orange line of the "T". A few stops later, it stops at North Station!


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2010)

guest said:


> The Orange to Red transfer at Downtown Crossing (the former Washington St. station when I was at Harvard many moons ago) involves a fairly long tunnel walk after going up stairs.


And those many moons ago just to confuse the hapless, the Orange Line station corresponding to the Red Line Washington station, was called Summer-Winter!


----------



## had8ley (Aug 13, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> The Amtrak computer reservation system has no way to price and ticket an itinerary that is not continuous. Even the multi-city option requires each segment to connect directly to the prior segment.
> 
> That was not a big deal until the Downeaster came along. The Downester does not connect directly to any other Amtrak train. Pricing a trip from Philadelphia to Portland, ME (POR) would mean PHL to Boston (Back Bay - BBY - or South Station - BOS) and then North Station (BON) to POR. The segment between BOS and BON is open - no train - and the Amtrak system cannot deal with that. So as a work around, Amtrak invented a fictitious route, from Boston Back Bay (BBY) to BON. Now, when you price a trip from PHL to POR you get three segments: PHL-BBY, the imaginary BBY-BON, and BON-POR. There are no open segments so the Amtrak CRS is happy.
> 
> When you get you actual tickets you do indeed get a ticket for the fictitious BBY-BON segment. It means nothing and is worth nothing. Amtrak uses that ticket to say a few words about the transfer, but that's it. You still have to find your own way between BBY and BPN at your expense. And, yes, you can use your BBY ticket to and from BOS.


OK...if Amtrak can print such items as "ID Required On Board" why can't they print on the "dummy" ticket that pax must make their own way between stations ?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2010)

had8ley said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Amtrak computer reservation system has no way to price and ticket an itinerary that is not continuous. Even the multi-city option requires each segment to connect directly to the prior segment.
> ...


While they don't use the word "dummy" for obvious reasons, the ticket quite clearly states that the ticket is not valid for travel. Additionally the ticket lists your options for getting to/from the south to North station.

So I'm not sure that it could be made all that much clearer.


----------



## had8ley (Aug 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


OOPS ! :help: Last tix I had displayed none of the above except "Not valid for travel.!" Must be AGR again... :blush:


----------



## darien-l (Aug 13, 2010)

Kaffy said:


> I will be taking Amtrak from NYC to Maine. The train from New York City arrives at the Back Bay station in Boston but the train to Maine leaves from North Station. Does wondering how long it would take to take a cab from Back Bay to North Station and about how much it would cost. I am not from Boston so not sure how far apart these stations are.


Kaffy:

If you are looking to take a cab for the transfer, I suggest you do not get off in Back Bay. It's a smaller station, there's no guarantee of cabs being available, and it's a longer cab ride (about 10 minutes, and it's usually less than 10 from South Station). Instead, go to the end of the line, Boston South Station. I'm pretty sure they will let you stay on the train without paying anything extra.

Alternatively, if you do get off at Back Bay, consider just hopping on a northbound Orange line: http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/subway/lines/?route=ORANGE It's a very easy transfer on both ends.


----------



## p&sr (Aug 13, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> The Amtrak computer reservation system has no way to price and ticket an itinerary that is not continuous. Even the multi-city option requires each segment to connect directly to the prior segment.


I did a test just now, and got different results.

It will let me book travel from PDX to SEA on Train 14, arriving at 8:45 PM. ($49 coach fare), then transfer (same day) to Train 48 from CHI to NYP, departing at 9:30 PM. ($134 coach fare).

The Website let me get as far as requesting details for payment.

They leave it to the traveller's own devices as to how to connect from Seattle to Chicago in less than one hour (clock time... allowing for time zones, the LSL is already long gone!).

Maybe that's why connections booked through Multi-City are "not necessarily guaranteed"!


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 13, 2010)

p&sr said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Amtrak computer reservation system has no way to price and ticket an itinerary that is not continuous. Even the multi-city option requires each segment to connect directly to the prior segment.
> ...


The update of the Amtrak web booking system opened up the option of non-continuous, multi-city reservations (my quoted post is from three years ago). Being allowed to book two segments separated by one hour and 1800 miles is pretty amusing.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 13, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> The update of the Amtrak web booking system opened up the option of non-continuous, multi-city reservations (my quoted post is from three years ago). Being allowed to book two segments separated by one hour and 1800 miles is pretty amusing.


Aloha

Scottie could make it. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The update of the Amtrak web booking system opened up the option of non-continuous, multi-city reservations (my quoted post is from three years ago). Being allowed to book two segments separated by one hour and 1800 miles is pretty amusing.
> ...


the_(time)traveler helped!


----------



## mp-44 (Aug 14, 2010)

I did the same trip about three weeks ago and had a return ticket for Back Bay but I got on at South Station Amtrak personel said people do it all the time As for going between stations I found that with baggage a cab worked better about 8 to 10 dollars and it takes about 10 minutes.mp-44.......


----------



## had8ley (Aug 15, 2010)

AlanB said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


Well Alan it's about as clear as mud IF it's not printed on the tix :lol:


----------



## Kay (Jan 1, 2012)

I am taking Amtrak from Portland, ME to BWI and need to transfer at Boston with 2 kids age 3 and 7. Is the best way to take a cab? How far do we have to travel between the cab and the train? And can I take a cab with a 3 year old and no car seat? Thanks.


----------



## amamba (Jan 1, 2012)

Kay said:


> I am taking Amtrak from Portland, ME to BWI and need to transfer at Boston with 2 kids age 3 and 7. Is the best way to take a cab? How far do we have to travel between the cab and the train? And can I take a cab with a 3 year old and no car seat? Thanks.


Yes, a cab would be super easy. When you get off at BON (boston north station), turn right when you enter the station. Then when you head out the doors (past the mcdonalds and the dunkin donuts) to the street, turn left to go to the main road. There are generally cabs waiting right there. Tell them you want to go to South Station. Depending on the traffic it could be a 5 minute ride or a 20 minute ride. It's not a very long walk.

Alternatively, you can take the "T" - the subway. When you walk into the station turn LEFT instead of right, go down the steps and out the double doors. When you exit the doors turn RIGHT and you will see the entrance down to the T station straight ahead of you. You do have to exit the actual train station to find the subway entrance at BON. Take the orange line to Back Bay station or take it to Downtown crossing and change to the red line to get to south station.

I am not sure about taking a cab without a car seat, but I would assume that it is OK. People in cities don't carry car seats with them when they go out on errands all the time, right?


----------



## cnyrider (Jan 1, 2012)

AlanB said:


> The price from anyone of the three Boston stops (South Station, Back Bay, Route 128) to any other stop on the NEC is the same price regardless of which one of the three stops you leave/arrive from. So no one will care at which one of the three you board at, no matter what your ticket actually says.
> 
> As for the subway, in addition to the Green line to the Red line to reach South Station, you can also take the Orange line to the Red line too.
> 
> Personally if I were carrying/rolling any luggage, I would opt for the Orange to the Red, since they are traditional subways with high level platforms. The Green line is a trolley/light rail operation, so you'll have to haul your bags up the steps. And the Green line trains always seem to be more crowded too.


I'm scheduled to take the Lake Shore Limited into Boston Back Bay in March, and reading this thread has raised some questions for me about my luggage and getting around the area. I have a conference in Boston I'm supposed to be attending and have a reservation at a hotel that's supposed to be within walking distance of Back Bay station. I'm thinking I'll have one bag and my laptop case with me. Should I have any trouble getting out of the station to my hotel and from the hotel to the station with that amount of luggage if I'm walking? The hotel is supposed to be very close to the station, so trying to get a cab doesn't seem to make much sense.

I'm not referring to actually finding the hotel (though I have no sense of direction and am good at getting lost, maybe especially at night :help: ). It's more about carrying luggage in and around the station; the points AlanB and others made about the subways (Red, Orange, etc.) aren't my concern. I'm wondering about the Back Bay area and hauling my luggage around.

I hope this makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## amamba (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you comfortable walking a few blocks? I am not sure what your exact concern is. What hotel are you staying at?

As long as you are comfortable walking a few blocks with your luggage, you should be fine. But we can't tell you how far it is if we don't know where you are staying, and I don't know how capable you are of carrying your luggage.

The area around Back Bay Station is very safe, even alone at night. I would personally not be concerned about this, and I'm a young woman. But again, I know that I am easily capable of carrying my laptop bag and a roller suitcase for a few blocks. Back Bay station is pretty easy to navigate, it is small.


----------



## cnyrider (Jan 1, 2012)

amamba said:


> Are you comfortable walking a few blocks? I am not sure what your exact concern is. What hotel are you staying at?
> 
> As long as you are comfortable walking a few blocks with your luggage, you should be fine. But we can't tell you how far it is if we don't know where you are staying, and I don't know how capable you are of carrying your luggage.
> 
> The area around Back Bay Station is very safe, even alone at night. I would personally not be concerned about this, and I'm a young woman. But again, I know that I am easily capable of carrying my laptop bag and a roller suitcase for a few blocks. Back Bay station is pretty easy to navigate, it is small.


Thanks for the quick response. I'm at the Hilton Boston Back Bay, at least for now. I was mostly wondering about the station itself. When AlanB was discussing the subway stations, he mentioned something about some stations being easier to navigate than others. That made me wonder about the ease of navigating around Back Bay Station, which you touched on in terms of size of the station. I think (or assume; I've never taken the train to Boston) the station would have an elevator if I thought I needed one. I can probably make it with my bag (also a roller case) and laptop to the hotel once I find my way out of the station.

Thanks again, especially for your point about the safety of the area. I'm here reading the threads on a regular basis but don't post very much. If I think of other questions or concerns that I can't find an answer to, I'll be posting more messages.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2012)

Cnyrider,

Most Amtrak trains stop on the eastern most track at Back Bay (BBY). There are both an escalator and an elevator to get you off that platform. So no issues there. I will tell you that when I passed through BBY about 3 weeks ago they were doing some serious work on the interior of the station. So you may find some passageway's a bit constricted when you get upstairs, but otherwise you shouldn't have too much trouble.

Now, that said, I've stayed at the Hilton Back Bay before. One very nice thing about this hotel, should the weather be bad, is that one can basically reach the hotel with only taking the final few steps outside. One can actually walk the bulk of the distance to the Hilton without venturing into the great outdoors.

When one reaches the main level of the station from the arriving track, turn to your right and walk out towards the main hall and away from the MBTA & Amtrak ticket windows. On your right you'll see the entrance to the Orange line subway and opposite that is a set of stairs leading down to the Copley Place Mall. Head down the stairs to a corridor that will take you under Dartmouth Street. If the weather is nice, you could just walk out the front door and cross Dartmouth into the mall.

Either way, once in the mall proceed to the upper level of the mall and walk to the far end of the mall. I haven't done this in a while, but there used to be some signs showing you where the Marriott Hotel is. You can also follow signs for the Hynes Convention Center or Prudential Center. There is an upper level passageway that connects the mall to the Marriott. Once in the Marriott, head down to the lobby and out the front doors. I recall having to walk by multiple conference rooms and then finding an escalator on my left that took me down to a lobby. Exiting those doors left me a short block away from the Hilton.

It's kind of hard to describe it, and it's been a while like 5 years since I last walked it, but again if you can find the right spot you're very close to the Hilton. You can see this to some extent if you zoom in on the following map, the Hilton is to the left and the red M for the Marriott indicates the official address. But the hotel connects to the convention center and I think that's actually the entrance that let you out on Belvidere Street and opposite the Hilton.


----------



## cnyrider (Jan 1, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Cnyrider,
> 
> Most Amtrak trains stop on the eastern most track at Back Bay (BBY). There are both an escalator and an elevator to get you off that platform. So no issues there. I will tell you that when I passed through BBY about 3 weeks ago they were doing some serious work on the interior of the station. So you may find some passageway's a bit constricted when you get upstairs, but otherwise you shouldn't have too much trouble.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the information. I'll take this post with me (though I wonder about access to the mall around 9 p.m., when I think the train is due; while most stores are probably closed, there might be some restaurants or other places open). I'll have printed directions with me and the hotel phone number. On top of that, the Hilton is probably fairly easy to spot from outside the station if I'm having trouble getting my bearings.

Thanks again for all the assistance.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2012)

cnyrider said:


> Thanks for all the information. I'll take this post with me (though I wonder about access to the mall around 9 p.m., when I think the train is due; while most stores are probably closed, there might be some restaurants or other places open). I'll have printed directions with me and the hotel phone number. On top of that, the Hilton is probably fairly easy to spot from outside the station if I'm having trouble getting my bearings.
> 
> Thanks again for all the assistance.


At 9PM you'd still probably be ok, as I think most stores close at 9:30 PM. And there are some restaurants there too, including Legal Seafood, so I'd imagine that one could still walk through the mall until at least 11PM. After that though things could get dicey with trying to get through the mall.

As for spotting the hotel, there are lots of tall buildings in the Back Bay/Copley Square area, so I wouldn't want to bet on spotting the Hilton from the station. Carrying a good map from say Google or Bing, or a SmartPhone that can pull up street maps would be most helpful, just in case you can't get through the mall.


----------



## cnyrider (Jan 1, 2012)

AlanB said:


> cnyrider said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the information. I'll take this post with me (though I wonder about access to the mall around 9 p.m., when I think the train is due; while most stores are probably closed, there might be some restaurants or other places open). I'll have printed directions with me and the hotel phone number. On top of that, the Hilton is probably fairly easy to spot from outside the station if I'm having trouble getting my bearings.
> ...


Thanks. These are good suggestions too.


----------



## cnyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

My Amtrak trip to Boston is this week. If anything of note happens during the trip or if it takes me three hours to get from Back Bay Station to my hotel  I'll post an update when I return.


----------

